# Bypass & Pandora's, Bradford, 03/11



## bungle666 (Mar 7, 2011)

Visited with Mortaldecay and a non forum member.

After looking at pics of the Bradford storm relief systems for a good few years, I figured it was time to get my arse up there and have a look! after a quick phonecall with MD, it was agreed.. Bradford needed doing! the size of the bypass is something else, as is the size of the CSO that forms pandoras box... INCREDIBLE!

anyhow, after some messing about we found a place to drop into the downstream end of "macro" - the Bradford beck. now i would just like to take a minute or so here to have a small rant! :thumb

Yorkshire water should be chuffing ASHAMED at the state of the Bradford beck, its more like an open sewer than a river. as well as the grey water and all manner of detritus flowing down it, it STINKS in some places the stink is unbearable! anyhow heres a couple of shots from the beck, the first is a double CSO the second is a sewer flowing DIRECTLY into the beck from a factory above, the stink here was the worst i have ever smelled!












anyhow, we slowly and painstakingly made our way down the beck, till we reached the outfall of the bypass..

facing you is the continuation of the open sewer that forms bradford beck AKA macro!






turn around for bypass!






By comparison to the beck, bypass is heaven! the water is shallow and clean, the floors are good and not too slippy. great we thought!

that and its a bloody big tunnel too!






so upstream we headed stopping only to check out the 100 feet deep manhole shafts.. this was getting better and better!

the first proper feature you come too is a massive slide.






which leads to the infall and junction chamber.











the pipe continues left into the section known as pandoras. after some smaller pipes you get too another junction chamber, hearing a massive roar of water coming from the right hand pipe, this is where we went! 






landed up being a good decision, as we had found one of our targets.. Pandoras box, with its MASSIVE processors and CCTV cameras! sadly the lights were off though 











after messing around in here for a while, we off back down to the junction to take the left hand pipe, again this was good as there at the end of the concrete was pandora's slot. target 2 sorted!
















Now this was interesting, as leading to the slot there was a lovely brick and stone section, i think is called the west brook. neither of us could remember seeing this before, so off we went to get pics!
















which after a stoopy concrete box section, led us here! 






google maps on the phone showed us at this point we were in the middle of the uni. Tired, hungry we decided to call it a day and head back to the car. we WILL be back however. Bradford underground is EPIC! and we have only seen a small part of it!

thanks goes out to the following people who helped us on the way!

Thompki
little mike
MJS

B..


----------



## davidralph (Mar 7, 2011)

Ace! I want to see more!


----------



## King Al (Mar 8, 2011)

Super pics bungle! looking forward to seeing your next instalment of the Bradford underground


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Awesome stuff... mind you with all the cuzzas that get eaten in "Bratfurt" I'm not surprised the sewage stinks!


----------



## BahrainPete (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats terrific and well explained. I love your lighting, you have certainly captured the tunnels very well.


----------



## mortaldecay (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiiiii guys. Here are some nice photos...


----------



## smiler (Mar 16, 2011)

Never fancied sewers much meself, but your report and pics have certainly brought my attention to the possibilities of exploring something new to us, Thanks.


----------



## Nobby1974 (Mar 16, 2011)

Totally grubby and absolutely MINT! Thanks for sharing bungle. I'm fine with dark and crumbly old buildings but sewers and the like freak me out a bit. I'd never see this sort of thing without nutterz like you  nothing to do with me having been a bit of a fat [email protected] as a kid and getting a bit sideways in the Cheese Press at Long Churn or anything, of course...  

Would love to know how long the wall's been leaking in mortaldecay's second pic too


----------

